# JET JWL-1236 Question



## just4fun (Apr 6, 2007)

I met a guy looking to sell this lathe and I had some questions. 

It is a blue colored lathe and I was wondering about when JET changed from blue to white so I could get an idea of about how old this was. 

Was thins lathe known for having any issues?

Is $550 a good price? comes with stand, face plates and tool rests.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

1236 is $900 new. So if alignment is good and motor is good, that's a decent price.


----------



## just4fun (Apr 6, 2007)

says it has very little use.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't know much about that lathe but the specs sound like it would be a good light duty machine. I have owned 3 different Jet lathes and have had no complaints, they all did what they were designed to do.
The price sounds high, you can get a brand new one in a box with a warranty for $899.99 through Amazon and free shipping for prime members.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.jimslimstools.com/Products/Jet---JWL-1236--12in-x-34-12in-Wood-Lathe-with-Stand--34HP--1Ph--115230V__708352.aspx



Used jet 1236 lathe have sold for between $200 and $500 and some have included turning tools & chuck in addition to normal lathe equipment. Year or so ago man over at woodnet had a line on in the box (never used) Jet 1236 for $450.

Not sure when color change but know it has been awhile ago thinking 1998. 

Jet 1220 mini lathe much better lathe even without optional bed extension than 1236. If money a problem and want 1236 look at Harbor Freight clone.


----------



## just4fun (Apr 6, 2007)

As always I appreciate the quick response that comes from the users on this site. 

I thought the price was slightly high, I was thinking it may be worth looking at for around $350-$400. 

I have my eye on the Delta 46-460, I get a discount at Woodcraft, with the lathe and extension I would be into it for about $700 plus tax. I think I would have a much better lathe going with that option over the 1236, plus a warranty.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

a bunch of us on here have the Delta 46-460 and i have yet to see a complaint about this lathe


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I think the 98 year color change is pretty close. I remember looking at those lathes when I wanted something better than my Shopsmith. I bought the Delta of that age. I should have bought the Jet. It is a better lathe.
That being said they have improved lathes a lot over the years. I now own a Delta 46-460 to go along with my big lathe. I think the Delta is a better lathe than the old jet 1236. You will pay more for a new one but the variable speed is better and the alignment and how smooth the lathe runs is better. They do sell bed extensions so if you decided down the road that you want a longer lathe you can easily get one. 
Now if the Jet 1236 was say $300 or maybe even $400 then it would be a decent deal.


----------



## Dburch (May 17, 2018)

How do I lubricate my Jet JWL 1236 lathe?


----------

